# Brand new motherboard no sound.



## iKhan (May 26, 2012)

Built my unlcle a new PC with an AMD FX 6100 and ASUS M5A78L-M LX motherboard. 

All is well except for sound. I can't hear anything. Front panel no sound, rear input no sound. It's defietely not my speakers. In case you're all wondering...yes I installed the Realtek driver.


----------



## Jetster (May 26, 2012)

Disconnect the front panel at the header. Does it work now?  Check it with headphones and speakers  Rear out (not input) of course

You have to install the driver and HD software. And the front panel should have two plugs and AC97 and an HD audio. If you plug the AC97 in it wont work


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 26, 2012)

Sometimes motherboard jumpers are the issue, Id read the motherboard manual for the audio and jumper block setups.

All Else Fails You have 2 Options

1 Buy a Sound card

2 Replace the Motherboard

n Honesty that board is a budget series board


----------



## Aquinus (May 26, 2012)

Since you have the driver installed I take it your computer recognized that you do indeed have an audio device detected. What do you have for playback devices? Does it say any of them are enabled?

Also if you're using HDMI, make sure the default device is correct.


----------



## iKhan (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. I've tried both Realtek drivers from ASUS website and the one included on the CD. 

I bought this same exact setup. PC is down at the moment since I'm swapping parts.

If audio works on my setup, pretty sure uncle's board is a dud. I will give you guys an update in a few days.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 27, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> n Honesty that board is a budget series board



And?




Does the mixer show a signal when playing sound? Is the default audio device the right one? ie not spdif when using some jack output?


----------



## micropage7 (May 27, 2012)

check your bios setting too
onboard sound should be enabled


----------



## Aquinus (May 27, 2012)

iKhan said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I've tried both Realtek drivers from ASUS website and the one included on the CD.
> 
> I bought this same exact setup. PC is down at the moment since I'm swapping parts.
> 
> If audio works on my setup, pretty sure uncle's board is a dud. I will give you guys an update in a few days.



What makes you think that? You just told us there is no sound with no analysis of what is going on so I'm wondering how you came to that conclusion. You might want to slow down, take a step back, and methodically check everything.

A: Does Windows detect the audio device?
B: Is the driver actually installer?
C: Can you see playback devices in the sound mixer?
D: Is the right playback device selected as default?
E: Did you plug the speakers into the right port (green is typical for left/right, not orange, black, blue, green, or pink, but green.)

Follow those steps, find out where your problem begins and report back. We're willing to help you but only if you're will to listen to us.


----------



## iKhan (May 27, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> What makes you think that? You just told us there is no sound with no analysis of what is going on so I'm wondering how you came to that conclusion. You might want to slow down, take a step back, and methodically check everything.
> 
> A: Does Windows detect the audio device?
> B: Is the driver actually installer?
> ...



A. Yes.
B. Really?
C. Yes.
D. Yes.
E. See B.

How did I come to that conclusion? Well I have two brand new motherboards that are identical. I install drivers and hook up the speakers to board A, it won't work. I do the same to board B, and B works. Wouldn't it be logical that board A has some kind issue? Not saying it IS bad, just saying it COULD be bad.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2012)

Pure and simple then, send the board back



iKhan said:


> A. Yes.
> B. Really?
> C. Yes.
> D. Yes.
> ...


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 27, 2012)

Sometimes the audio jacks, esp on cheap MB's, can be quirky. Meaning now and then you have to wiggle and/or rotate the plugs to get sound. This is esp true of the common plastic jacketed color coded jacks. It usually happens over time from pluggin/unplugging cables, but not always. I hate those color coded MB jacks, and even a lot of high end MBs have them. Fortunately I don't have to use them anymore since I'm running off an optical cable pass through to a receiver.

To be sure whether it's a problem with the MB, after testing the jacks as described (and if all the Windows detection and settings checks out as mentioned), you could temporarily swap your MB for his, just to be certain before RMAing. It would take time, but at least you'd know.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2012)

he has 2 identical boards, one of them works the other does not.



Frag Maniac said:


> Sometimes the audio jacks, esp on cheap MB's, can be quirky. Meaning now and then you have to wiggle and/or rotate the plugs to get sound. This is esp true of the common plastic jacketed color coded jacks. It usually happens over time from pluggin/unplugging cables, but not always. I hate those color coded MB jacks, and even a lot of high end MBs have them. Fortunately I don't have to use them anymore since I'm running off an optical cable pass through to a receiver.
> 
> To be sure whether it's a problem with the MB, after testing the jacks as described (and if all the Windows detection and settings checks out as mentioned), you could temporarily swap your MB for his, just to be certain before RMAing. It would take time, but at least you'd know.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 27, 2012)

did you install this?

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A78LM_LX/#download

Go to audio and download the Realtek Audio Driver from asus site directly

if you installed it properly/normally and it didnt work. and rechecked all things.

RMA.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 27, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> he has 2 identical boards, one of them works the other does not.


As far as the sound chip and circuitry goes, we don't really know that for sure until he either tests it more thoroughly, or swaps it with his MB. It would actually be better to try his uncle's MB in his system though, since we know his entire system is working.


----------



## iKhan (May 27, 2012)

At this point I'm 99% sure uncle's board is faulty. 

I uninstalled all audio related drivers and the video card (HD 6450) and reinstalled the driver from the ASUS website. I thought maybe the video card might be interfering somehow. 

Same issue. I can tell Audio is playing, but there's no sound. I know it's not my speakers. Last thing I will try before RMAing...fresh install of Windows. 

As I'm typing this I just got my PC up and running (same board). Audio on mine works fine, didn't even need to install a driver.

I will give an update tonight or tomorrow. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2012)

Time to RMA then



iKhan said:


> At this point I'm 99% sure uncle's board is faulty.
> 
> I uninstalled all audio related drivers and the video card (HD 6450) and reinstalled the driver from the ASUS website. I thought maybe the video card might be interfering somehow.
> 
> ...


----------



## iKhan (May 29, 2012)

As I suspected, board is in fact faulty. I re-installed Windows just like I did on my set up...still no sound.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 29, 2012)

iKhan said:


> As I suspected, board is in fact faulty. I re-installed Windows just like I did on my set up...still no sound.



get the board sent off for a new one


----------

